# NINGBO | Shengjia Building | 178m | 584ft | 43 fl | U/C



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

Chinese name: 亚洲之窗 *圣嘉大厦*

English name: “The Window of Asia” (my translation) or possibly “IGB Metro Building” *"Shengjia Building"*

Developer: *IGB Investment and Development Co.*

Cost: *$220 Million*

Site area: *42.3 acres*

Building space: *150,0002m of commercial space*

Location: *Directly west from Wanli University on Yinxian Avenue *. (It will be serviced by subway station Yinzhou District Government 鄞州区政府 starting with Line 3 in 2018, and Line 5 in 2020)

Estimated completion: *early 2018*


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2015.1.5

















2015.5.10









2015.11.25









2016.1.6









2016.2.5









2016.3.10









2016.5.10









2016.7.24









2016.8.16









2016.8.27


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2016.12.21








2016.12.26








Almost T/O, I reckon.


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.3.9

















The floor count has been topped out for sure, but I think there's a little bit of work left to be done on the crown.


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.4.15
T/O


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

Sorry to bother the mods, but the name of this building has been changed to "Shengjia Building". Can anyone help change the thread title?


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

robertsieg said:


> Sorry to bother the mods, but the name of this building has been changed to "Shengjia Building". Can anyone help change the thread title?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=817312&page=66


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2018.1.29
_Photo credit: 1093536800 @ Gaoloumi_
































Looking even more elegant than the renders! About 95% done on the cladding. Set to open in April!


----------

